# Nie



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Interested to know what people's experience of obtaining NIE in Torre Del Mar was like.
How long was the waiting time?
What is best day,time to get there?
Which is nearest bank to get it paid?
Thanking you


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

emlyn said:


> Interested to know what people's experience of obtaining NIE in Torre Del Mar was like.
> How long was the waiting time?
> What is best day,time to get there?
> Which is nearest bank to get it paid?
> Thanking you



Just to be clear, and before you are inundated with answers ....

You do mean NIE certificate and not the green "certificate of registration" (aka 'residencia')?


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

I should clarify ,I mean NIE certificate not the green residencia one.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

They operate a numbered ticket system at Torre del Mar now (there is a police officer on duty at the entrance who will ask you what you have come to do, and hand out the tickets) and only a certain number are issued each morning. Once they've all gone you would be asked to come back another day, so probably best to get there early, by 8.30 am.

There is a bank close by, on the opposite side of the road from the Comisaria de Policia Nacional slightly further on in the direction of the centre of Torre del Mar (sorry I can't remember which bank it is).

The waiting time will obviously depend on how many numbers are ahead of you in the queue! The last time I was there was around this time last year when we got our residence certificates "con caracter permanente" and we didn't have to wait too long, 20 minutes maybe. Once your application form has been checked and you are told to go to the bank to pay, the clerk will tell you there is no need to queue again when you come back from the bank, just go straight up to the desk when she finishes dealing with whoever is there.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> They operate a numbered ticket system at Torre del Mar now (there is a police officer on duty at the entrance who will ask you what you have come to do, and hand out the tickets) and only a certain number are issued each morning. Once they've all gone you would be asked to come back another day, so probably best to get there early, by 8.30 am. There is a bank close by, on the opposite side of the road from the Comisaria de Policia Nacional slightly further on in the direction of the centre of Torre del Mar (sorry I can't remember which bank it is). The waiting time will obviously depend on how many numbers are ahead of you in the queue! The last time I was there was around this time last year when we got our residence certificates "con caracter permanente" and we didn't have to wait too long, 20 minutes maybe. Once your application form has been checked and you are told to go to the bank to pay, the clerk will tell you there is no need to queue again when you come back from the bank, just go straight up to the desk when she finishes dealing with whoever is there.


Thank you again for information,very useful to know. I was told this morning by town hall person I could pay at any bank in Nerja .


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> They operate a numbered ticket system at Torre del Mar now (there is a police officer on duty at the entrance who will ask you what you have come to do, and hand out the tickets) and only a certain number are issued each morning. Once they've all gone you would be asked to come back another day, so probably best to get there early, by 8.30 am. There is a bank close by, on the opposite side of the road from the Comisaria de Policia Nacional slightly further on in the direction of the centre of Torre del Mar (sorry I can't remember which bank it is). The waiting time will obviously depend on how many numbers are ahead of you in the queue! The last time I was there was around this time last year when we got our residence certificates "con caracter permanente" and we didn't have to wait too long, 20 minutes maybe. Once your application form has been checked and you are told to go to the bank to pay, the clerk will tell you there is no need to queue again when you come back from the bank, just go straight up to the desk when she finishes dealing with whoever is there.


Went to this office this am and experience was as you described,thought I'd get the NIE Certificate today but for some reason have to go back to collect it tomorrow,don't know why.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

emlyn said:


> Went to this office this am and experience was as you described,thought I'd get the NIE Certificate today but for some reason have to go back to collect it tomorrow,don't know why.


Sorry Emlyn, I should have mentioned that - it has always been the case that NIE certificates aren't issued on the spot (when I got mine you had to wait 1-2 weeks for it so looks like just a 24 hour wait is progress). Not sure why that is, considering that when you go to sign on the register of foreigners, you are issued with the little "tarjeta" which includes an NIE number, there and then.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> Sorry Emlyn, I should have mentioned that - it has always been the case that NIE certificates aren't issued on the spot (when I got mine you had to wait 1-2 weeks for it so looks like just a 24 hour wait is progress). Not sure why that is, considering that when you go to sign on the register of foreigners, you are issued with the little "tarjeta" which includes an NIE number, there and then.


We got NIE and Residencia on the spot in Estepona in 2008.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The bank Lynne can't remember is Cajamar.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

emlyn said:


> Went to this office this am and experience was as you described,thought I'd get the NIE Certificate today but for some reason have to go back to collect it tomorrow,don't know why.


I had to go back 48 hours later for a stamped and signed copy of the certificate. Although it says, 'only valid for three months' at the bottom, it isn't actually dated so if I can keep it clean I won't need to keep getting new còpies.


----------

